# Look what showed up! Quick video added



## Kris87 (Feb 3, 2016)

Obsession Defcon M7....hmmmm





My eyesight isn't good, but this was just from an eyeball setup.  Hmmmm...





Obviously a lot more to come later.  Y'all stay tuned....its the off season anyway.  What else do we have to do, right?


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish mine would show up....bout 2 more weeks...


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 4, 2016)

Hmmmm, its a start...

Get yourself some grip bling from Rattler. It brings out the colors in that Highlander real well, IMO.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Feb 4, 2016)

I love that color, reminds me of rattlesnake skin.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2016)

nice


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 4, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Obsession Defcon M7....hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alligood729 said:


> I wish mine would show up....bout 2 more weeks...



You guys leaving kindergarten to play with the big kids ?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2016)

Real nice!


----------



## NBN (Feb 4, 2016)

alligood729 said:


> I wish mine would show up....bout 2 more weeks...



What!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 4, 2016)

NBN said:


> What!!!



He's meaning his new PSE.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 4, 2016)

goshenmountainman said:


> I love that color, reminds me of rattlesnake skin.



The Kryptek Highlander is sweet.  I like the Ridge Reaper camo on the Hoyt better, but the finish isn't nearly as nice on the Hoyt either.  More to come later...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks good.  Looks like it shoots good, too.


----------



## BowChilling (Feb 4, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> The Kryptek Highlander is sweet.  I like the Ridge Reaper camo on the Hoyt better, but the finish isn't nearly as nice on the Hoyt either.  More to come later...



I love the Kryptec camo. I don't think anybody puts as good a finish on a bow as Obsession...

Looks like you're on your way to solving the problem with those missed bucks Kris!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 4, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Looks like you're on your way to solving the problem with those missed bucks Kris!


----------



## fountain (Feb 4, 2016)

That's a nice looking hoyt ya got there


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 4, 2016)

fountain said:


> That's a nice looking hoyt ya got there



Thanks for letting me borrow it.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 4, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> Looks like you're on your way to solving the problem with those missed bucks Kris!



Those were scrubs!  Especially that P&Y.  I ain't trying to draw attention to myself, ya know.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2016)

NBN said:


> What!!!





Kris87 said:


> He's meaning his new PSE.



Dennis couldn't be so lucky.....lol
Yep, waiting on a new PSE....


----------



## uturn (Feb 5, 2016)

Another nod for the finish on the Obsession...specially that Kryptek Highlander!!

As one can never have too many bows...thinkin I gotta have one!!!

Addiction OBB for me, if it's in Dennis's 2016 line up?!?


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 5, 2016)

I did a quick video of some first impressions and shots through the Defcon.  I'm going to do a much more detailed writeup or video comparing more bows soon.  This one is sweet though!


----------



## NUTT (Feb 5, 2016)

Awesome! That'll be a doe killing machine. Thanks for the video.


----------



## WMA hunter0531 (Feb 5, 2016)

My defcon 7 should arrive in the next week or two. It will be my third Obsession. I know I will like it , ordered mine in last leaf last season 
Really looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 6, 2016)

Cool video, thanks


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 6, 2016)

Shot a lot today and recorded all the speeds with 2 different weights.  I've pretty much formed my conclusions.  Still need to measure a couple more things.  Today I shot a Hoyt cs30, cs34, a cs Turbo ZT, a Defiant 31, an Xpedition Xcentric, and the Obsession Defcon M7.  The good thing about all bows, they all shine in some area.  You just have to decide which area you are most interested in.  Results soon.


----------



## SAhunter (Feb 7, 2016)

Glad you like it. I bought the def con 6 in December and have thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dang, this bow here is a shooter.  This one is...


----------



## chill15 (Feb 19, 2016)

All Mathews No Cams tune like right off the rip.


----------



## Kris87 (Feb 20, 2016)

chill15 said:


> All Mathews No Cams tune like right off the rip.



Huh?


----------

